# Cavs offer job to homeless man with radio-worthy voice



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/2011/news/01/05/cavs-homeless-announcer-job.ap/index.html


Will he accept the job or would he rather take his voice to South Beach?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome story. His voice definitely is radio worthy.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Basel said:


> Awesome story. His voice definitely is radio worthy.


Yeah, and his video is actually known even here in Brasil!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Hell, he could probably be a starter in the a couple of months..


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I heard the whole thing is just a hoax.

This guy was a radio host or worked at a radio station a few years ago but got thrown out from his radio station because of his drug and alcohol problem. He's not just an ordinary homeless dude that happened to have a good voice.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought everyone knows he used to do radio work? He even says so himself.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

First Commercial: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy85lAKLasw


----------

